# My dog struggling to urinate



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

I noticed last night he was wanting out more than usual,and thought nothing more about this until today!I had him a good walk today he seams ok and done his usual pees,although he was more often than usual,stopping more times but he seamed to take ages to pass water,but thinking on this now i dont think he was passing any water at all.

Tonight was the same,wanting out more,so i decided to watch him and he did do a little water pass,but as soon as he done that he moved to another part of the grass and continued to keep on trying to pass water,nothing was coming out.I dont think he is in any pain,although i wouldnt know if he was,unless he was yelping,which he does not do.

I noticed he nearly sits when he needs(as if he is trying to cool himself)this is unusual because he usually lifts his leg a bit.

I have checked for any swelling of sores and see nothing.

Could he have an infection?If so any ideas what it could be?Thanks.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Two thoughts.. water infection.. or marking his territory.. x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Third thought, enlarged prostate


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Dr. Henry De Boer Jr. on the Canine Prostate


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Third thought, enlarged prostate


My dog is only 9 months,still a kid.

Any other possibilities?I think bladder infection,i really dont want the vet involved(mega expensive)for something that is hopefully easily treated,although i may have to if it does not settle down.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If it's an infection he will need anti biotics and you can't get those without seeing a vet.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

could also be crystals or just a little infection. He needs to see a vet. If his abdomen becomes hard it means his bladder is full. I wouldn't wait I would see the vet. Have had this in a dog....Jill


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Definatley take a sample into the vets asap  hope its nothing x


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Treating a UTI shouldn't be too expensive and will stop your dog getting damaged kidneys


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

You need to get your dog to a vet ASAP!!

If it is a UTI & crystals are forming this is very painful for him & serious. You need a vet to give him a proper diagnosis & medication.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Possible bladder stones - I know of a Mal that had these and also had difficulty passing water. Wish him better soon.


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I have booked an appointment today,so hope all goes well.

He really is feeling sorry for himself,huffing and sulking,just not his usual bouncy self.

Hope he will be back to his usual soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah, poor boy. Hope he get sorted this afternoon


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck for later  x


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Today was a little worrying as he straining really hard to urinate,and when he did it was blood that was coming out.The vet appointment could not come quick enough.

Anyway im just back from the vets,and told her of all the symptoms he had,she told me it was possible cystitis and gave me (noraclav)tablets,2 a day for a week,so i hope this will clear it up:thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

bless him, i hope his feeling better soon


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad you got to the vets. When my dog RIP Toby, had crystals from the time he first got them at 2 1/2 until he died at 10 everyday I used to check one piddle to make sure he had a good steady stream, that way I could most of the time catch it before it became serious. You may want to make this a habit of yours once he's better...Hope all goes well...Jill
ps. They may also recommend a special dog food later one that helps prevent crystals from forming. Just so you know Toby's death was not related to this disease


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

You need to make certain he continues to pee as if he develops a blockage that can be very serious.

If he isn't peeing enough take him straight to the vet, week end or no weekend.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> Today was a little worrying as he straining really hard to urinate,and when he did it was blood that was coming out.The vet appointment could not come quick enough.
> 
> Anyway im just back from the vets,and told her of all the symptoms he had,she told me it was possible cystitis and gave me (noraclav)tablets,2 a day for a week,so i hope this will clear it up:thumbup:


Hope the pills do the job, you will now be joining the pee watcher bragade  Im always watching Banjo with his breed prone to developing stones/crystals  but he's 5 now & so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How is he today


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> How is he today


On friday when he came back from the vets,i gave him a NORACLAV pill with a little food.That night i was up till 4,he was wanting out every 10 minutes,(luckily i have a house with a back garden)but he was still unable to urinate,i had to look underneath to see if was peeing and check for any blood,there was a little few drops(i hope my neighbour was sleeping)and what a sad face he had,although i think mine was worse.
He did not pee at all that night!
Next morning up at 7,let him out as soon as,he could not get out quick enough,ran to the grass and peed,what a relief for him and me,checked for blood,a little brownish colour but im just glad he passed water

Today is much better,he does not seem to be straining,his pee is clear and is more regular ,and now he has a  on his face,me too.
So i think the pills are working and is on the road to recovery:thumbup:

Thanks for replies


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> On friday when he came back from the vets,i gave him a NORACLAV pill with a little food.That night i was up till 4,he was wanting out every 10 minutes,(luckily i have a house with a back garden)but he was still unable to urinate,i had to look underneath to see if was peeing and check for any blood,there was a little few drops(i hope my neighbour was sleeping)and what a sad face he had,although i think mine was worse.
> He did not pee at all that night!
> Next morning up at 7,let him out as soon as,he could not get out quick enough,ran to the grass and peed,what a relief for him and me,checked for blood,a little brownish colour but im just glad he passed water
> 
> ...


sounds like he is doing much better!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great news :thumbup:


----------

